# Ogre Bull charges



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

okay ,this has annoyed me for quite some time, when the Ogre kingdoms Tyrants, Ironguts, or Bulls charge my troops they seem to have a much better way of doing it than usual, a Tyrant with a tenderiser and longsword sporting heavy amrour can easily inflict a potential 15 wounds onto one of my units, and eaisly destroy it, how the hell am I suppose to counter this? (use my army list referance in armlists if you want to know what I have avalible, otherwise I'll re construct me armylist)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't know who's been letting Magic Weapons be used in conjunction with Cathayan Longswords (or any mundane weapons for that matter), as the use of the Magic Weapon precludes the use of a Mundane, unless it specifies.

Ogres have a Bull charge. I'm sure on the specifics, but it hits much like a Chariot with Impact hits that increase in Strength as they increase in ranks.

To get those Impact Hits, they have to charge. I assume you're a VC player, by your name, so I'd suggest using the standard Anti-charge tactics for ayn army works - Raising zombies behind an enemy unit as a March Blocker will ensure they move slower than your own troops. Magic Them - Ogres have little MAgic Defence, Gaze of Nagash is a Good un.

And then there are the Good Ol' Black Knights, good as Always against them.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

oooh yeah...I was wondering what their weaknesses were...good strength, good toughness, good wounds, BULL CHARGE!!, pile on the magic missiles and they're Ghoul-fodder ^^


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Aim for flank charges, this way you only have to fight two ogres (unless its a really big unit) and you get the flank point for res. Be more wary of the rear though as it generally means fighting 3 or 4 ogres unless you kill them with other means first.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The bull charge only works when the charge starts from at least 6" away so summon a unit close and theres no impact hits.
Ogres have poor ld, ws, and toughness 4 is no better than an orc any vampire should easily carve through a small unit on its own, If your opponent uses a big unit you can easily use magic enhanced movement to surround them and rip them apart.
Ogres rarely do enough damage to offset static res and will consistently struggle to to beat any of the newer armies.
how do you get 15 wounds out of a tyrant? I must be giving my tyrant the wrong stuff.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Tenderiser only does D3 wounds to the wounded model, not to the unit- sounds like he's multiplying his kills when he really shouldn't be


----------

